# Welcome to new Moderators:



## Scott Bushey (Mar 27, 2006)

For their edifying posts and faithful contributions, Chris Rhoades and Jeff Bartell have been jetisoned to a position of moderator here on Puritan Board. Please welcome them and as well keep them in prayer for added wisdom, knowledge and patience as they assist with the oversite here on Puritan Board. 



[Edited on 3-27-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ANT (Mar 27, 2006)

& 




[Edited on 3-27-2006 by ANT]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats, guys!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy moderating...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 27, 2006)

Also ing.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 27, 2006)

jetÂ·tiÂ·son ( P ) Pronunciation Key (jt-sn, -zn)
tr.v. jetÂ·tiÂ·soned, jetÂ·tiÂ·sonÂ·ing, jetÂ·tiÂ·sons 
1. To cast overboard or off: a ship jettisoning wastes; a pilot jettisoning aircraft fuel. 
2. Informal. To discard (something) as unwanted or burdensome: jettisoned the whole marketing plan.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> jetÂ·tiÂ·son ( P ) Pronunciation Key (jt-sn, -zn)
> tr.v. jetÂ·tiÂ·soned, jetÂ·tiÂ·sonÂ·ing, jetÂ·tiÂ·sons
> 1. To cast overboard or off: a ship jettisoning wastes; a pilot jettisoning aircraft fuel.
> 2. Informal. To discard (something) as unwanted or burdensome: jettisoned the whole marketing plan.



I noticed the compliment, too, Jeff. Congratulations, but hang on to that personal floatation device.

Vic


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## wsw201 (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Day!


----------



## crhoades (Mar 27, 2006)

Meek acceptance speech:

They like me, they really like me...

Eager to split or close my first thread.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Meek acceptance speech:
> 
> They like me, they really like me...
> ...



Theonomic takeover. Sneak in. Get elected to power, then enforce the sword!


----------



## crhoades (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Statements like that will get you banned, Mr. Aitken. Watch your step.

(at least let me do this for a day before you get my privileges revoked!)


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> Eager to split or close my first thread.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 27, 2006)

Another addition: Bob Vigneault.

Welcome Bob!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Mar 27, 2006)

to the Thunder Dome!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Another addition: Bob Vigneault.
> 
> Welcome Bob!



Congrats, Bob!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 27, 2006)

Are folks assigned specific forums or just side arms?


> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Another addition: Bob Vigneault.
> 
> Welcome Bob!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for your fine work guys. More responsibility.
Be Encouraged.


----------



## Myshkin (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations guys.


How does one go about the process of working towards becoming a moderator (i.e. what is needed), and how is the decision made for choosing one?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2006)

"How does one go about the process of working towards becoming a moderator (i.e. what is needed), and how is the decision made for choosing one?"

Basically, you go to the Puritan Pub late at night. A little folding of the hands and sitting at the wine. Then when you're relaxed someone knocks you in the head from behind. You wake up the next day in Mexico, dirty and smelly. By the time you find a way home and stagger back into your house and turn on the computer, you find out you've been made a moderator.

Anyway, I don't know if it was just like that for the others but that's my story. Anyone have an Advil?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 28, 2006)

Omedetoh gozaimasu!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> "How does one go about the process of working towards becoming a moderator (i.e. what is needed), and how is the decision made for choosing one?"
> 
> Basically, you go to the Puritan Pub late at night. A little folding of the hands and sitting at the wine. Then when you're relaxed someone knocks you in the head from behind. You wake up the next day in Mexico, dirty and smelly. By the time you find a way home and stagger back into your house and turn on the computer, you find out you've been made a moderator.
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 11, 2006)

ditto to the theonomic take over


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 
> 
> ditto to the theonomic take over



For every new theonom, there's one anti-theonom.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 11, 2006)

That's ok every village need's it's anti-thenom guy


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff,
I hope you know I was just joking(joshin!).

blade


----------

